
Has the Python GIL Been Slain? - BerislavLopac
https://medium.com/@anthonypjshaw/9440d28fa93d
======
Areading314
This is interesting, but if you're working on truly CPU-bound code, is Python
likely to be the best choice?

Is multi-interpreter Python 3.8 really going to be more maintainable than just
writing some C++ or Java? Is this going to be yet another way we need to
understand concurrency in Python?

~~~
jazzkingrt
I don't think it's safe to assume that everyone is working on geenfield
projects, where the performance requirements of the project are known at the
outset.

Work that increases the upper bound of Python's performance is valuable
because there is so much Python code already in existence, and it could be
useful to make that code faster, due to shifting requirements for that code,
or new knowledge about those requirements.

I think similar reasons justify faster runtimes such as PyPy.

